# Spheros 18K power handle



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know where I can get a power handle for a SpherosFB 18k? I've heard the saragosa and stella handle will fit. Should I just call up Shimano and ask them?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I think it is about a hundred bucks for a stella handle, how about a Jigging Master power T-Bar handle?


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are great, but how about this one. Will it fit the spheros? It says stella, but I'm not sure

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=650 align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD colSpan=2>







</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2 height=5></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2><H4>Jigging Master ( Type 1 Aluminum 30 mm ) Power Knob</H4></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

